# Euro nymphing



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone else really get into using European nymphing techniques? I've spent pretty much the entire last year fishing exclusively Czech, Spanish and French techniques. Except for a few dry fly outings. I've really fell in love with this style of fishing and have found amazing results. Was wondering if anyone else has taken the dive? Figured we can share experiences. I haven't come across anyone while fishing who has been doing the same. I have had a couple of buddies who have started to do it a bit after watching me.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Well I have been nymphing for 57 years and suspect I Euro nymphed a few times. Long leader with split shot and weighted nymph right? I read some articles on it.

Sort of like the duck and chuck method
I have evolved from

http://www.current-works.com/fly-fishing-articles/rigging-for-steelhead-salmon/



BG


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Black Ghost X2

Nymphing is my all time favorite form of fly fishing - it's what I grew up doing, and what I became most adept. I have as much fun doing it today as I did 50 years ago, except my right shoulder tends to complain a lot more today. 

But I'll be honest, I don't pay much attention to the labels placed on the "style" of nymph fishing that has become so popular today. I, as well as everyone else I knew who nymph fished back in the "olden days" was "polish", "czech", "spanish" and "french" nymphing way before there was a name for it.

I have nearly as many fly reels loaded with nothing but mono as I do with fly lines and leaders. And the size of the rod and which reel/spool gets put on the rod simply depends on what stream I happen to decide to fish that day and the particular conditions of that stream. Heck, I've even been known to do some "czech french" (to put a stylish name to it) a drift now and then if that's what it takes.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

rcleofly,

After thinking about my response to your original post, I'd like to apologize for not really addressing your post and coming off as a pompous ass.

What I should have posted was that I'm happy for you for discovering another aspect of fly fishing - one that I find both very rewarding and occasionally a bit frustrating, but always a very enjoyable experience whether I'm bringing fish to the net or not.

I have to admit, I find long line techniques (spanish and french) to be quite challenging, but they sure can be effective on certain types of water. But I think that's why I find it to be a bit less enjoyable for me because that's not the type of water I generally fish.

I grew up fishing extremely small freestone streams in western PA for "natives" (stream-born brook trout) and this was some really "up close and personal" fishing - stealth and accurate delivery of the fly being the keys to success. It lent itself to short line / high stick (czech?) constant contact with the nymph and really taught me how to read the water. Its just the type of fishing I enjoy most.

I've had the opportunity to watch a number of fishermen plying the trade as you described, and I have to admit, I admire their ability to use a variety of methods to accomplish their goal. I hope you continue to refine your skills and more importantly, continue to enjoy being on the stream and having fun.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

rcleofly said:


> Anyone else really get into using European nymphing techniques? I've spent pretty much the entire last year fishing exclusively Czech, Spanish and French techniques. Except for a few dry fly outings. I've really fell in love with this style of fishing and have found amazing results. Was wondering if anyone else has taken the dive? Figured we can share experiences. I haven't come across anyone while fishing who has been doing the same. I have had a couple of buddies who have started to do it a bit after watching me.


I enjoy it out west (when I have the opportunity to fish out there) quite a bit and it's certainly very effective, but most of my streams in MI have way too much wood to make it very enjoyable for me, most of the time. There are a few exceptions where I know of some clean holes or slots that are worth the effort to change my rig for, but for the most part my MI nymphing is focused on old fashioned swinging with a dry line. I'm also a dry fly fanatic so swinging soft hackles with a dry line allows me to change up to a dun or spinner pattern and fish a riser instantly instead of the process involved with changing spools, etc... All that said, I'm jealous of dudes that have dialed in euro, tighline or even indicator nymphing in our rivers here - it can pay off big time, but if you fish new water where you don't know the location of every stick in every hole, it can be a real gear grabber.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Interesting thread.. I've never dug into the multiple facets of nymphing with any speciality line / system. The minor amount I've done has been on a floating flyline, with bobber.. or not. I have fished (mostly in past) a fair amount of tightline 'drift fishing' on mono or fine coated running line and always enjoyed it. An effective tact for pocket pools and narrow trough runs. Quite legitimate and ethical when employed as originally intended.. as a way to drift fish short / narrow difficult water with fly tackle.

Need to look into the defined tacts of Euro style.. see if I can get a grasp of it.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

I grew up (60s and 70s) nymphing with 6 Wgt fly rods on The Catskill rivers. This was before indicators were in vogue. Sinking fly lines were used. 

I always have one fly reel loaded with mono or shooting line, or 2 wgt dry line for nymphing. Most times use a split shot dropper and even have some slinky left from the C&D steel heading days. I really only use this in a high water scenario.

I never was able to get my nymphs heavily weighted enough to only rely upon them to get deep. So has to add split shot.

What are you using to weight the nymphs ? Tungsten

I nymph more than any other method.



BG


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Gamechanger - You didn't really come as an ass with your first post. I l immediately envisioned you as something like a Joe Humphrey type of guy. I had instant respect.
I originally started down the path of fishing the old techniques of Humphrey. On my endless pursuit to obtains knowledge I stumbled upon the teachings of Steve Parrot. 
I'm a very technical type of guy. Extremely detail oriented. These tight line type of techniques really take a lot of concentration. You really have to to be exact, they require the unattainable "absolute perfection". When fishing these techniques you just get lost in the river. It's hard to explain. Your so focused. You become apart of the river. That's what makes me tick. Getting in the zone, nothing else in the world exist. I've become totally obsessed. 

I do not use split shot or any lead at all. I also only use barbless hooks. I use tungsten beads, tungsten wire and tungsten bodies to add weight to my nymphs.
As you research these techniques, you will learn you bottom/point/anchor fly is heavily weighted to help get your flies down. I weigh my flies on a scale and some of my flies weigh up to 4 grams. 
The more you work on these techniques, the more you learn that weight isn't the "is all end all" of getting your flies down. Split shot actually is one of your biggest nemesis while fishing any technique that you are trying to obtain direct contact with the flies. It also gives your nymphs an unnatural role on the river bottom. Learning to read the water, location of your cast, how you get your flies to hit the water, leader angle/construction amongst other things hugely contribute to getting your flies down. 

When first starting to try to use these techniques it was a mess. I was frustrated, ready to quit. I started to hate it. Once it clicked the game was on. Biggest bonus to using these techniques is you WILL catch more and bigger fish. It's not as gratifying or magical as catching fish on a dry fly. Nothing ever will be. When dry fly fishing I'm feel like an artist standing in front of a canvas. When nymphing I feel more like I'm a hunter. Hard to explain but they aren't really the same experiences.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I believe Euro-nymphing caught on here because of competition fly fishing. If I'm not mistaken, Euro rules say no split shot or indicators. I admit to being caught up in the competition thing back when you had to cast your way into the fishing portion. To begin you had to perform well in a casting competition before you earned your way into fishing. That I enjoyed because there were no excuses if you didn't cast well. In fishing you could always blame having a bad beat or bad judges, the sun in your eyes or any number of things for not performing well. At first I thought the competitions dumbed things down by eliminating the casting competition but then saw that Euro-nymphing didn't demand a lot out of the caster so that portion of the comps didn't really apply to Euro-nymphing so I guess it made sense to eliminate it.
Being in the good 'ol U.S.A. we have it made when it comes to fishing and water access. I hope that remains so with the new regime but in Europe there is little public land and from my understanding, heavily pressured fish where one does have access. Because of that they developed desperate tactics to make sure they hook up. Hence the dredging and trot line methods of Euro-nymphing. It's productive to be sure but, and I know this will sound snooty, numbers is far from the only reason I fly fish.
All that said and like the others I have nymphed for a few decades and get results that way but for me nothing beats the take from a dry fly. That's one of the beauties of fly fishing, there is no incorrect method as long as the fisher is enjoying himself at it.
Friends I have who do the competitions are REALLY into it to the point of buying digital scales to weigh the nymphs, specialized leaders and sight leaders, longer, lighter rods and so forth. To them I say 'have at it'. Hopefully because you're fishing you're also helping preserve the water and access we need to do our thing.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

What's a good online source for tungsten beads, hook, wire etc?



BG


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I order from TacticalFlyFisher.com, PerformanceFlies.com and BlueQuillAngler.com. You can also check out AllenFlyFishing.com if your looking to say some money.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok, thanks

BG


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

rcleofly,

Your reference to Joe Humphreys brought a big grin to my face. Both he and George Harvey were heroes of mine while I was growing up - heck, they still are to this day. 

I had the great good fortune to run across Mr. Humphreys on a few occasions as we both fished the same stream. What struck me the most about him was his willingness to sit and chat with a young guy about trout and trout fishing - the epitome of a teacher. His explanations, demonstrations, and examples during the short time we spent on Bald Eagle Creek are priceless memories I still carry today. 

This was during the period of time when he was really big into night fishing for BIG browns, a few years prior to him setting the PA record. His stories really made you want to be on your favorite stream in the middle of the night.


----------

